# Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im ersten Trailer des "GTA-Films"



## AndreLinken (9. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im ersten Trailer des "GTA-Films"* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im ersten Trailer des "GTA-Films"


----------



## Edolan (9. Dezember 2019)

HQ-Trash, könnte ganz lustig werden.


----------



## EddWald (9. Dezember 2019)

Lol. Was für ein  Grafikbug ist das denn,  ab 0.18min  Is ja echt wie GTA :/

Der Heli fliegt erst in das Gebäude, dann explodiert er und erst dann wird die Fassade beschädigt.

SFX: 6, setzen bitte.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2020)

ATOM-ROFL* Ist das geil. Der Film kommt direkt auf meine Wunschliste.


----------



## Phone (24. Juni 2020)

ne sry...Mir geht allein dieser Deadpool Humor auf den Keks...


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2020)

Free Guy: Action-Komödie mit Ryan Reynolds auf Dezember verschoben | Robots & Dragons

Wo der Tread eh hochgepusht wurde ^^ - wie viele andere filme wurde er april verschoben auf dezember. 

Wär corona nicht dann wär er auch so verschoben worden - weil der film wird derzeit auch "america the movie" genannt


----------

